# White Bits in Poop



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi I have just been cleaning up the dog poop in the garden and Max had 4 little white bits in one of the poops. There was nothing moving in there. They almost looked like grains of rice. He is up too date with his advocate and his tapeworm. What could this be? Im worrying as obviously dont want him poorly but I have young children as well. The vets werent very helpful just said that he is up too date with all his treatment. Thanks in advance


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

I just phoned vets again and spoke too someone different and they said I can give him a worming tablet that covers everything but too make sure I give them a week apart with his advocate as thats due in a week and a half time. Is that correct? As I dont want him having an overload of stuff but they said best too be on the safe side as I have young children. Confused!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you sure they weren't grains of rice? 

What do you feed?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

"Grains of rice" would be a good description of tapeworm segments.

Worming treatments are given at intervals based on the life cycle of the parasite to prevent a large burden. I could worm my dog with an oral tablet today, it will take 24-48 hours to pass through his system, and he could then pick up worms on the third day.

My advice (I work in a vets) would be the same - worm with a multi wormer as a precaution.

When you say you were picking the poo up, was it from the garden? The weather has been warmer so it could be fly eggs if it was an "old" poo. Similarly, I thought my dog had some weird worms that I couldn't identify - turns out my partner dropped some toast and let the dog eat it and it had sesame seeds in the bread!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Could be something he`s chewed up. Tapeworm is pretty rare these days and if he`s up to date with worming I doubt it`s that. Sweetcorn for example comes out exactly the same as it went in so my first suspicion would be that he`s scavenged something.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

You could get your dog's poop tested to see if it is definitely worms before you treat. I think when I get a new dog I will rely on testing more and worm when needed.
Wormer is after all a poison and although it might have been thoroughly tested I don't like the thought of plying a dog with unnecessary chemicals. 
I also worry about them becoming resistant with overuse like with antibiotics. 
If it is one poo only it could well be something your dog ate but I really would get a worm count done to be sure.


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I dont want too give him something that is going to make him poorly. The poop I picked up was from last night i think. It did have a lot of flies on it this morning so maybe it was eggs? Would i be able too see them and do they look like rice grains? Sorry for all the questions but im not sure what too do. Thanks


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

I havent given him rice. He has dried food. But he did eat some spaghetti on monday!! But it didnt look like that


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Leannieb said:


> Thanks everyone. I dont want too give him something that is going to make him poorly. The poop I picked up was from last night i think. It did have a lot of flies on it this morning so maybe it was eggs? Would i be able too see them and do they look like rice grains? Sorry for all the questions but im not sure what too do. Thanks


Fly eggs look like yellowy white grains of rice but smaller than actual rice


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Little P said:


> Fly eggs look like yellowy white grains of rice but smaller than actual rice


Thank you. Could of been Fly eggs then.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Adam often poops what looks like yellow plastic....

I still havent worked that one out!!:Wideyed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Leannieb said:


> Hi I have just been cleaning up the dog poop in the garden and Max had 4 little white bits in one of the poops. There was nothing moving in there. They almost looked like grains of rice. He is up too date with his advocate and his tapeworm. What could this be? Im worrying as obviously dont want him poorly but I have young children as well. The vets werent very helpful just said that he is up too date with all his treatment. Thanks in advance


Are the little white bits that look like rice in little groups or clusters? If so and the poop has been there awhile and he hadn't just done it, then you could well find that they are blue bottle or blow fly eggs.

Tape worm has segments but they tend to move. With tape worm unlike round worm they cant catch them directly, they have to ingest a host, rabbits, mice etc,
So if he hasn't caught and eaten anything or ate roadkill or raw fed, then in theory it shouldn't be tapeworm.


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Are the little white bits that look like rice in little groups or clusters? If so and the poop has been there awhile and he hadn't just done it, then you could well find that they are blue bottle or blow fly eggs.
> 
> Tape worm has segments but they tend to move. With tape worm unlike round worm they cant catch them directly, they have to ingest a host, rabbits, mice etc,
> So if he hasn't caught and eaten anything or ate roadkill or raw fed, then in theory it shouldn't be tapeworm.


Hi thanks for replying. There was just 4 bits together in one piece of poop. Nothing in the others. Picked up 4 in total. They looked like rice but smaller and they wasnt moving.


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

I dont think he has eaten anything he shouldnt have


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would just go out with him and clear up straight away and keep a watch on it for now. If worming is up to date, then in theory it shouldnt be worms if your using a wide spectrum wormer. The fact it was left before cleaning up, its been warm and flies and insects are about it sounds like its likely what it would be. If there are what could be suspect things in it when he has just passed it then you may have to rethink.


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I would just go out with him and clear up straight away and keep a watch on it for now. If worming is up to date, then in theory it shouldnt be worms if your using a wide spectrum wormer. The fact it was left before cleaning up, its been warm and flies and insects are about it sounds like its likely what it would be. If there are what could be suspect things in it when he has just passed it then you may have to rethink.


Thank you. I popped into vets as I needed to go shopping and they gave me milbemax (not sure if I have spelt it correctly) which I have just given him. The lady in the vets really worried me as she said If he has roundworm and the children ingest it, it can make them blind. I wont be able too stop thinking about this now.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Leannieb said:


> Thank you. I popped into vets as I needed to go shopping and they gave me milbemax (not sure if I have spelt it correctly) which I have just given him. The lady in the vets really worried me as she said If he has roundworm and the children ingest it, it can make them blind. I wont be able too stop thinking about this now.


I have dogs. I work with dogs (and cats and others). I'm not fastidious about hygiene (I shared an ice cream with my dog the other day). I don't have worms.

Good hygiene practise is all you need to do (wash hands after picking up poo etc.)


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

I use nappy sacks too clean up the garden and then wash my hands very well after. My OH usually picks it up but he didnt have time this morning.


----------

